# "This Old Belt" - Tony Lama Be Proud



## shawnmhill (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, when my fiance found and old belt of mine,the light bulb went off!! Perfect time to try a leather pen. I don't know if it's leather anymore. I think it is just CA. I cut 1"x1" squares. Started with CA on one then, applied to another and so on. Saturated it over and over with thin CA. Drilled hole for tube. That actually went pretty easy. I started turning down. Once round, I would stop and pull off lathe, saturate with thin CA again. This went on until I finished shaping. Sanded 320-600. Applied 5 coats of thin CA, 10 coats of Medium, 3 more coats of thin CA. I wanted tomake sure I didn't have any voids because of the leather being so pourous. FINALLY! Sand 600, wet MM to 12k, Hut and Ren to top it off. 

This was actually fun because I really didn't have any idea if I was even close to getting it right!!


----------



## wizard (Sep 12, 2010)

Shawn,
That pen is awesome and ingenious!! That photo is outstanding ! *GREAT JOB* Shawn !!
Doc


----------



## jskeen (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice job!  I just finished a couple of leather pens myself in the last few days, got a new on on the lathe as we speak.  If it wasn't so darn hot out there, I'd be turning it rather than typing.  I don't know if I'll invest the time to get the finish on mine that nice though, I use them mostly on bullet pens or paired with antler, so it's ok if they look a little more "rustic".


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 12, 2010)

wizard said:


> Shawn,
> That pen is awesome and ingenious!! That photo is outstanding ! *GREAT JOB* Shawn !!
> Doc



Kandice is trying to take credit for the pic. She "snaps" & I "doctor". :biggrin:


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 12, 2010)

jskeen said:


> Nice job!  I just finished a couple of leather pens myself in the last few days, got a new on on the lathe as we speak.  If it wasn't so darn hot out there, I'd be turning it rather than typing.  I don't know if I'll invest the time to get the finish on mine that nice though, I use them mostly on bullet pens or paired with antler, so it's ok if they look a little more "rustic".



Hope you have a gallon of CA! :bulgy-eyes:


----------



## cinder_ladylocket (Sep 12, 2010)

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 12, 2010)

Gorgeous pen. That has to be the best finish I have ever seen on one a leather pen.


----------



## MartinPens (Sep 12, 2010)

I really like this pen. Looks fantastic. Great shot too - or great fixing up. Could you increase the thickness of the CA as the process goes along? I really think you should work on a couple more of these! : )  And then you might be willing to part with one!
Martin


----------



## jskeen (Sep 12, 2010)

shawnmhill said:


> jskeen said:
> 
> 
> > Nice job!  I just finished a couple of leather pens myself in the last few days, got a new on on the lathe as we speak.  If it wasn't so darn hot out there, I'd be turning it rather than typing.  I don't know if I'll invest the time to get the finish on mine that nice though, I use them mostly on bullet pens or paired with antler, so it's ok if they look a little more "rustic".
> ...



Actually, I don't tend to use that much.  I have a gadget that I made to cut out leather disks about 5/8 inch and stack them, so I don't waste as much glue.  If you're interested, I'll post the process and some pics.


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 12, 2010)

jskeen said:


> shawnmhill said:
> 
> 
> > jskeen said:
> ...



Heck yea! I would love to see your process. I'm gonna have to find some more belts!

Shawn


----------



## johnspensandmore (Sep 12, 2010)

Great pen! I think it looks awesome!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Sep 12, 2010)

shawnmhill said:


> I'm gonna have to find some more belts!
> 
> Shawn



Goodwill could be your friend!

Also, EXCELLENT job on the photo and the pen!


----------



## Stacie (Sep 12, 2010)

i love the look of the belt pens.  might have to try my hand at this, eventually.


----------



## Padre (Sep 12, 2010)

That is an excellent recycling job!!  And, it looks fantastic!


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 12, 2010)

Shawn, very nice work on the leather pen. I need to give that a try. Will load up on CA first.


----------



## hanau (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice
That is to go on my to do list.


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the nice comments. I really appreciate it. I've only been turning since March/April timeframe and I'm always looking for new things. I watch this forum constantly and see amazing work from the very ones that commented. It gives me motivation to try and do work that meets the standards of the "Veterans". Thank You So Very Much.

Shawn


----------



## Caden_Hrabak (Sep 12, 2010)

thats a neat idea


----------



## boxerman (Sep 12, 2010)

Very nice pen.


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 12, 2010)

Shawn,

Absolutely stunning job!!!

Did you stack the washers "cross grain" intentionally?

Kinda reminds me of the old Marbles knives handles.


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 12, 2010)

Blue Danube said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Absolutely stunning job!!!
> 
> ...



Yes, I tried to make sure I had defined lines. Thanks for asking! I am going to work on a black/brown one but scared the dye in the black one will give me some problems with CA.

Shawn


----------



## Moosewatcher (Sep 12, 2010)

Great looking pen!  I can't use my belts to make pens cause they are mesh.  I keep snapping the leather ones for some reason.

Ken


----------



## bitshird (Sep 13, 2010)

Sure is a nice finish for a leather pen, it looks great, some day I'll try one but the only old belt I have around is braided Horse Hair, guess I could buy one at the flea market though!!!


----------



## Skye (Sep 13, 2010)

The CA isnt really as caustic as PR or something like that so I doubt it'll give you a problem with the dye. I'd give it a shot anyhow.


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 13, 2010)

Found 3 belts @ thrift store. Leather not "pleather". Cost me $2 a piece!


----------



## brianjbell (Sep 15, 2010)

unique and beautiful!


----------



## shawnmhill (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments. They are much appreciated.

Shawn


----------

